# NEFG [New England Frog Group]



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Revitalize the NEFG thread 

90 day pruning is in effect, so I guess we have all been out of touch for the winter, and lost our old threads.

Looking forward to seeing everyone at NAAC. If anyone still needs a room, I may have a bed available Fri, Sat nights.

S


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

Woo NAAC!


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

sports_doc said:


> Revitalize the NEFG thread
> 
> 
> Looking forward to seeing everyone at NAAC. If anyone still needs a room, I may have a bed available Fri, Sat nights.
> ...



Ha i might take you up on that. I hope you like to cuddle!


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

See you guys there, I'll be there Thursday night to Sunday.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

What is everyone bringing?

Shawn


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

sports_doc said:


> What is everyone bringing?
> 
> Shawn


I'm bringing lots of $$$$$$$  

Are you going to have some yellow terribs available?

Oh..........I'm also bringing Stacey, and possibly Tony


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

I might Gary, but I'm not sure. I have some orders to fill.

S


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Not much here, bringing cash, some plant cuttings, myself, and some people from the airport. Would bring some solarte froglets but they're too young for me to sell. Maybe I'll bring some clay to roll around in.


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

I'll also be bringing some money... and a van!  

See you all there!


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

The New England Frog Group "Business Card"


----------



## Frognut (Jan 31, 2005)

Hi all!
I have a package to send up and wondering if someone driving to the event could recive it for me? I am flying in on Friday and planning on going to the food thing and hearing the speekers that night. I would like to get my package that night. mostly viv. plants. I am hanging out at the show and helping out another vender. your effort will be rewarded.

Thanks
Scott


----------



## basshummper (Jan 13, 2008)

well now that the NAAC is over i need something else to look forward to for my PDF's. whos going to host the next meeting? i would but i have a tiny collection, im way up in maine, and i live with my parents. its realy a tripple threat.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Hi folks - the "old" NEFG Mailing list appears to have gone kaput (along with the website). It looks like the domain wasn't paid for. I've let the domain owner know about it - but I've not heard anything.

In the meantime - I've created a Yahoo Group for our fair little mailing list ... you can get on it here:

Subscribe to the New England Frog Group mailing list


----------

